# Glock 19 Gen 4



## gsfrobert (Apr 18, 2013)

Was wondering what a fair price for the new Glock 19 Gen 4 is?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

$600 is about the average; if LEO or Military $425 from a special dealer


----------

